# Mr. Tibbs



## Mr. Tibbs (Mar 10, 2007)

Hello  .     I am new to the board! I just got my kitty yesterday. He looks like a tabby? hes really pretty! Here he is!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Your kitty is ADORABLE! If he ever comes up missing...don't bother looking for him at my house. *whistles nonchalantly*


----------



## harry (Jan 25, 2006)

Kittens are so much fun!!!! You will have a blast, but be prepared, you can't have just one cat. If you decide on another one do it soon, its much harder introducing a new cat/kitten to an older one. I know from experience with my 3 but its worth it


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

What a cute little peanut that one is. Where did you adopt him from? Im assuming his name is Mr Tibbs?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's a sweet little tabby! I know you're in for a lot of fun!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cute kitten!


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Hes adorable. How old is he?


----------



## Mr. Tibbs (Mar 10, 2007)

He is 7 1/2 weeks now


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my, he's adorable. I just love that "stretched n' snoozin' picture :heart


----------



## Mysterious (Mar 1, 2007)

soooooo adorable!!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

awwww what a sweetie! sending scritches & purrs :luv


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*mr.tibbs*

OMG, falling in love again!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Kitten pictures are so irresistable!!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

What a cutie! He's just adorable.


----------

